# Hoy no circula - Sabado



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a question. So, in mexico city tomorrow it says vehicles with plates ending in 1&2 do not circulate. also has the color green. So does this mean that if, for instance we, with our Puebla plates go, we don't circulate if our plates end in 1 or 2 and the verification sticker is green? or.. does the colour only count for mexico city stuff? or if our verification sticker is green but the last number is something else we still dont circulate? 

:confused2:


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

AdePuebla said:


> I have a question. So, in mexico city tomorrow it says vehicles with plates ending in 1&2 do not circulate. also has the color green. So does this mean that if, for instance we, with our Puebla plates go, we don't circulate if our plates end in 1 or 2 and the verification sticker is green? or.. does the colour only count for mexico city stuff? or if our verification sticker is green but the last number is something else we still dont circulate?
> 
> :confused2:


Go by the plate numbers only, Hoy No Circula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As I recall, if you have a zero sticker from Puebla, it is accepted as there is a reciprocity with that state and D.F./Edomex, and you could drive without issue then.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks!
I dont think we have a "0" sticker. but with the last number of the plate we should be ok.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

AdePuebla said:


> Thanks!
> I dont think we have a "0" sticker. but with the last number of the plate we should be ok.


They let you know what plates are up for Saturday on the lower right corner of this page, ..:: Secretaría del Medio Ambiente del Gobierno del Distrito Federal ::..


----------

